# Ignition wiring



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

I'm not sure as a generic system is going to do it. You'll need one that says it can work with the Cruze as there are various computer systems that have to be satisfied. From what I've read here, it may involve a fake fob.


----------

